# CA Contractors State License Board Hearing



## Alias (May 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a subpoena from the CA State Attorney General's Office to testify at a hearing about one of our local contractors this month.  I have sent the AG the information I have on the complaint.

The complaint from CSLB has 10 citations on it, including aiding & abetting a non-licensee, abandonment of job, violated trade standards, misrepresentation to obtain contract, violated all of home improvement contract subsections, no permit, contracted w/o a license, contracted w/non-licensee, exceeded contract amount, and lack of reasonable diligence.

I have already testified on the homeowner's behalf here in small claims court.  It was a travesty and the homeowner was awarded about a third of what was paid for the work.  I am hoping for a better outcome this time round.  With any luck, the contractor will have his license suspended/revoked and will be fined.

Sue

leaving with a bang........! :devil


----------

